# shetland show names?



## jackandraven (Mar 24, 2012)

hi
I really need a show name for my pony Raven he is a Shetland x (not sure what with because he was a rescue. He is to tall to be a pure shettie) and very cheeky. He is bay and nearly five.
Any suggestions much appreciated x


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Raven is a nice name, don't hear it very often.


----------



## jackandraven (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks  , but that is his stable name
still need a show name


----------

